
Google Cloud Startup Program - kenparry
Hi,<p>We are a small startup but we don&#x27;t have nor need the backing of a VC etc. Google cloud&#x27;s startup program only accepts applications from those startups. Does anyone know a way of getting credits or a welcome package without this?
======
mpelembe
You can apply for the Google Cloud Platform Free Trial + additional credits at
[https://goo.gl/5SHXY3](https://goo.gl/5SHXY3)

------
marenkay
Aside from that, AWS Free Tier is also enough to figure out if your startup is
actually going to make money to be sustainable.

------
mandeepj
There is something similar Facebook and Microsoft (Spark, i guess). Check it
out

